# Yay! My herd name is now registered!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got my papers and herd name registration in the mail today. I got all the names I wanted and got my herd name! 

So now we are officially Parker's Acre. lol..I am way too excited about this. I just have one more doeling to register (I bought her after I sent the other registrations in.) I'm afraid I won't get the name I want for her. I want her to be Say No More...but there are 4 showing up on the pedigree search. I don't know how strict the ADGA is about names, but none of them are nigerian dwarves. I have Watch This as my second choice.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats
hope she gets reg with the name you want


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great that you got the herd name you were hoping for!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy for you :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: Congrats!!! Great feeling when you get your first pick!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! I know exactly what that feels like! <3


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations!! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :leap:


----------

